# New satin mousie, Shimmer



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure she's an (american) lilac, just darker than the other's I've had. Does she look long-haired to you? Her hair is much longer than other satins I have, and much fluffier. What would you say she is?

Here is Shimmer: (hope they aren't huge)



















And her to-be roommate is Clementine:










Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Shimmer is lovely! I've always really liked Satins.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Thank you! I really do too. (well, I like all of coat types... )


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Shimmer and Clementine are lovely


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Here is one more of Shimmer, you can see what her fur is like. It's kind of wavy-ish, but not really... :lol: I dunno. Maybe this is what satins are supposed to look like.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Shimmer looks like a,long haired dove satin. I used to breed longhaireds - they were the first mice i had - and i had lots of doves and a couple of satins as well. The does tend ot have much shorter hair than bucks, but longhaired mice aren't very longhaired at all really. But she is very pretty


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Thank you! I will call her a long haired then.


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow Kimberly, it's amazing to see larger photos of her!

 Any breeding plans for her in the future?


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Haha, she will be having a little visit to Waffle's condo here soon enough. We'll get 100% absolutely beautiful shiny babies. :lol:


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Too awesome!

You always have such awesome pairings! I have a feeling I'll be surrounded by ten gallon tanks shortly. LOL!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Haha, I wouldn't blame you! :lol: I don't know how I'm going to avoid keeping them all...


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

No kidding! I bet they'll all be stunners!


----------

